

Unplanned Freefall? Some Survival Tips - Tomte
http://www.greenharbor.com/fffolder/carkeet.html

======
toddc
Although the article is written in a slightly humorous vein, the concept may
be valid; there's the case of 28 year old woman who fell 300 feet onto a rock
and survived (see
[http://www.sjtrem.com/content/19/1/63](http://www.sjtrem.com/content/19/1/63)
) tl;dr--if your lower extremities progressively absorb the impact, the lethal
forces on the spine and head can be lessened enough to survive.

------
drcode
I wonder with heavy training whether a parachute-free landing on a moderately
forgiving surface (such as a patch of dirt with grass) and perfect execution
of technique if a >50% chance of survival would be possible.

------
pedalpete
I thought skipping across water like a stone was the recommended method. Not
mentioned here at all.

